# Canadian Oil Sands



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Is this a good time to add more shares


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

no


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thankyou for the quick reply


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

I sold my shares a while back when I trimmed some of my energy holdings and would consider buying back if it drops below $20.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am close to the end of my working life

Have some cash to spend

tfsa topped out and no room for rrsp this year

so I was looking for the short term 3 to 5 months

thinking that cos would be ok would be looking for 1k shares


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Short term I see potential further weakness in oil pricing so I wouldn't be buying with a 3-5 month time horizon.

Is there not a COS thread already - merge? http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/8477-Canadian-Oil-Sands-(COS)


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thankyou


----------

